# Acela Regional #95 and Capitol Limited #29



## Amfleet (Aug 24, 2002)

*July 3, 2002 4:00 am*

My Mom and I are just departing our house to the Plymouth and Brockton bus depot in West Barnstable. From there we took the 4:25 am bus to South Station in Boston. The bus ride was a short 1 hour 15 minute ride from point to point, but as usual it was bumpy from the endless roadwork on Route 3 up into Boston. At the station we picked up some breakfast and lunch to bring on the train for our ride to Washington DC.

*July 3, 2002 6:20 am*

We got onto Acela Regional #95 with time to spare. The train departed right on time out of South Station and thus began my westward journey to Chicago by train. It was a smooth ride down to New Haven, passing the through the forests of Southern Massachusetts to the endless stretch of beaches on the Connecticut shoreline. Departure from New Haven was about 2 minutes late and we continued south along Metro North through the industrious towns outside of New York. This was my first trip with a scanner and everything was working great. The talk was real interesting to listen to. Arrival in New York was five minutes late at 10:25 am. Just want to point out that between Boston and New Haven we were going track 2 not track 1.

*July 3, 2002 10:40 am*

Every time I take #95, between Boston and New York the train seems to carry a light to medium load, but after New York the load picks up. We just departed New York 5 minutes late with every seat filled and a few standees. The conductors were great at handling the crowd and made things run like clockwork. We lost ten minutes at Metropark for boarding a disabled passenger in Business Class, which made a total of 15 minutes down. The rest of the ride to Washington DC was pretty much uneventful except we came into New Carrolton at 50 mph and stopped with 3 cars not on platform. The train's final arrival was at 2:20 pm, 20 minutes late. The consist of Amtrak Regional #95 is as follows:

HHP-8 Locomotive

Amfleet I Coach Phase 3

Amfleet I Cafe Phase 4 - For seating only

Amfleet I Coach Phase Acela

Amfleet I Coach Phase 4

Amfleet I Coach Phase 4

Amfleet I Coach Phase Acela - I sat here

Amfleet I Cafe Phase Acela

Amfleet I Business Class Phase Acela

I was surprised to see an HHP-8 Locomotive and an Acela Regional Cafe, on the consist as that is usually not the norm on #95 (at least for me it isn't).

*July 3, 2002 2:45 pm*

After spending some time in the Metropolitan Lounge in Washington DC it was time to board #29 Amtrak's Capitol Limited to Chicago. We were in car 2900, Deluxe Bedroom E. The car I was in was in a strange state of refurbishment. All the upholstery had been replaced with new Superliner II colors, the carpets were new, and the walls were in a cream color. However, the counter tops were still in orange and green and the Standard Bedrooms still had that oddly small sized closet. The rest of the train was unrefurbished Superliner I equipment except for the Transition Sleeper. One thing to note: It seems Amtrak has got new emergency safety cards with layouts of the trains and computer generated 3-D pictures of the cars. I noticed this on the Amfleets and Superliners, but not Viewliners.

Our attendant Jimmy was great and left out an assortment of drinks and route guides (I thought I would never see them again). When we had to switch to room C for a family that needed joining rooms he was very helpful then. He offered to bring coffee and juice to us in the morning, provided a wake-up call, and help us with luggage prior to boarding and detraining. In the morning a newspaper was left under the door. No chocolate chip cookies this time guys.

Departure from Washington was on time but we stopped about mile into our trip due to broken CSX signals (what else is new). We were restricted all the way to Rockville were the train arrived 30 minutes down. There was a lot of freight traffic up to Harpers Ferry were the Capitol arrived 60 minutes down. The conductors did a great job of keeping everyone informed.

*July 3, 2002 5:30 pm*

Time for our 5:30 pm dinner reservation where we were served an excellent New York Strip Steak topped with a mushroom sauce and an onion ring along with real mashed potatoes, a mix of carrots and green beans, a dinner roll, and a salad. For dessert I had the chocolate truffle, but I only took a few bites as it was too sweet for me. I spent the rest of the evening in the Sightseer Lounge watching the breathtaking scenery of the Allegheny Mountains and then went back to the room as night began to fall. Jimmy made up the beds around ten and after a nice shower I crawled into the wide lower bunk. With the lights off I was able to watch the small towns and wide-open fields pass outside my window. At Connellsville there were fireworks right out side my window and I was able to watch those as the Capitol was stopped at a red signal for about 20 minutes!

*July 4, 2002 6:00 am*

We woke up, got dressed, and headed to the Dining Car for breakfast. I had eggs, pan fried potatoes, biscuits, and sausage along with of glass OJ. Everything has hot and wicked good. We headed back to our room were I slept for another hour. One word of advice, never try to sleep in that armchair, you'll wake up with the worst backache. Arrival into Chicago was at 10:30 am (central time), 1 hour 50 minutes late. The consist of the Capitol Limited is as followed:

P-42 Locomotive Phase 5

P-42 Locomotive Phase 5

Heritage Baggage Phase 3

Superliner II Transition Sleeper Phase 4

Superliner I Sleeping Car Phase 4

Superliner I Sleeping Car Phase 4 (partly refurbished) - I was here

Superliner I Dining Car Phase 4

Superliner I Sightseer Lounge Phase 4

Superliner I Coach/Smoking Phase 4

Superliner I Coach Phase 4

Superliner I Coach Phase 4

2 Material Handling Cars

6 Express Handling Car

*July 7, 2002 2:30 pm*

This is the beginning of my worst and most unheard of experience I have ever encountered with Amtrak. It all started when my mom and I headed into the Metropolitan Lounge to store our luggage while we went off to the Sears Tower. We told the lounge attendant that we were on train 448, car #4820. We brought our luggage to room 341 and we were off. We came back to the lounge around 5:30 pm and told the lounge attendant once again that we were on train 448, car #4820. We sat there and relaxed, but then the group sitting next to us explains that their New York sleeper was cut from the train.

I went up to check that our sleeper on the Boston section was still running. These are the exact words from the attendant 5 minutes before boarding "Oh I'm sorry, I did not tell you earlier, your sleeper as been cut from the train, my mistake." The first thing I wanted to know why we weren't told that afternoon when they already knew about it. (They called my dad at home at 2 in the afternoon) Then I wanted to know what they were going to do with all 60 passengers. I checked the consist print out and it showed that there were only 5 Amfleet II coaches (one of which bad ordered restrooms) on the train and all but 30 seats were unavailable. I was also told by the attendant that the train had not been cleaned in days as the Lake Shore Limited had been running almost 5 hours late each day (she also tried to tell me that our train had just came from L.A.; I don't think so). There was no way in hell I was going to ride 24 hours in coach with a dirty car, broken restroom, and a crew that did not want to have to deal with their passengers. After I asked if any other sleeping car accommodations on any other train and all she said was, "I don't have time for you sir, you must go wait in the line over by the ticket counter." Don't have time for me? You just told me my Sleeper was cut 5 minutes before boarding.

My mom and I went over to the ticket counter where they refunded the sleeper portion, not the rail fare. We demanded a full refund by that time because the way the ticket agent was handling it was totally unprofessional. We were tired, frustrated, and just gave up on Amtrak, and went to spend a 4th night in the city. At the hotel we booked an ATA flight from Chicago to Boston the next day and that was that. We arrived in Boston at midnight July 8, 2002. The Lake Shore Limited arrived 2 hours late that same day. Well I still enjoy riding Amtrak and I'm all for it and I know they are going through difficult times.


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 25, 2002)

My Mom recieved a $550 credit in the mail yesterday for our return CHI-BOS fare. Well we broke even considering we paid about the same amount for an extra night in a hotel and a return flight on ATA. The only trips for my future right now is on the Downeaster and a short trip out to Springfeild for the Amherst Railway Society Big Railroad Hobby Show in February. I don't think I'll be taking any overnight or Acela trips until I feel confident that the present problems are resolved. Well that's that and school opens Spetember 3.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 25, 2002)

Amfleet,

Was that $550 credit the full amount she had paid for the aborted LSL trip?


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes,

To break the $550 down even more, about $200 was for rail fare and $350 for the accomadation. Amtrak was supposed to credit the $350 that day, but the reservationist didn't, so we wrote the letter and got the full $550. The Acela Regional portion was around $100 and the Captiol Limited portion was around $300. We had a $200 credit from before in which was used for this trip which seemed to be applied to the Capitol Limited fare. Things get more confusing when you add in an AAA 10% discount, but I'll stop there.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 25, 2002)

Cool!  I'm glad they didn't try to penalize you for not taking coach, that's what I was worried about. While the extra night in Chicago and the flight home is poor comensation for what you really wanted, which was a train ride, at least you got all of the money back. Now of course you've got your down payment for next summer's trip.


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Summer I'm supposed to go to France then to England to visit family and ride the Euro Star through the Chunnel. That'll be a cool experience. B) If things seem to shape up with Amtrak into FY2003 I might be able to squeeze in a Silver Service trip to Florida for April vacation or take the Acela Express to visit my Grandparents in Philly. ^_^


----------



## mkincaid (Aug 25, 2002)

Amfleet said:


> when you add in an AAA 10% discount...


an AAA Discount?!? 

Doesn't AAA lobby against transit and rail projects all over the country? I've always wondered why Amtrak gives discounts for AAA members (AAA must pay them to do it).

Now a NARP discount on your ticket, on the other hand, is something you can be proud of.


----------



## scott (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Amfleet,

You'll love Europe! Try to ride one long distance train if you can. European trains are different, but pretty cool.

Scott


----------



## AlanB (Aug 26, 2002)

Mkincaid,

While I can't speak to what AAA may do in other states, here in NY State I've seen more than one article in the monthly magazine promoting train travel. Most articles have concerned NY City commuter and/or Subway trains, but I have also seen them give Amtrak a mention or two in the last 10 years.

Yes their primary focus is on the automobile and promoting needed changes, sometimes lifesavings changes, to roads and the cars on them. In fact two of the biggest lobbying efforts that I've seen them get into are the following. One they constantly try to get RR crossings closed, second I believe that they are highly supportive of Operation Lifesaver. Nonetheless, at least here in NY they are not blind to the fact that we need trains and we need more of them.

Oddly enough though, I can't recall ever seeing a favorable article on airplanes. That may just be my selective memory, since I'm a train lover I would pay less attention to an article on planes.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 26, 2002)

> The Club also comes to the transportation table with a broader outlook-our support for the Second Avenue Subway and eastside Long Island Rail Road access, for example.


The above quote is from a AAA press release, which you can find here.


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 26, 2002)

Scott,

Europe is an excllent place to visit. Every 5 years or so I try to get out there to see relatives in England. I can't wait to go to France as I've always wanted to tour Paris and surrounding country side. My favorite place to go in England is Stonehenge and around that area. B)


----------



## seajay (Aug 26, 2002)

Last year, I had the wonderful opportunity to take an overnight train from Berlin to Paris. I was traveling with my sister and brother-in-law and we had a private compartment. The equipment and service was great. The train was on-time both departing Zoo Garten station in Berlin and arriving at Gare du Nord in Paris. Our beautiful, wood-paneled compartment included three beds, stacked bunk-style. Being younger (and more agile?) than my sister and brother-in-law, I volunteered to take the top bunk. It was an "event" getting in and out of the bunk but I think it offered more head room and was very comfortable.

If you get a ticket that includes breakfast (as we did), understand that not everything they might offer you is included in that ticket. We were asked if we wanted orange juice and we said yes. After we finished breakfast, we left the cafe car and about halfway through the next car the cafe attendent was running after us to make us pay for the orange juice. We were embarrassed but learned a lesson. We

Also, the cafe car was definitely NOT non-smoking and there were plenty of smokers that morning. It was a little uncomfortable but there were some screens between the tables that helped a little.

seajay


----------



## Poindexter118 (Aug 26, 2002)

I am proud of being a NARP member. I've been one for quite a few years now.

I'm also a member of AAA, and have used both on train trips.

The trains here are not perfect, but the highways are certainly not perfect.

Given the chance, I'd rather take the train, and avoid the hassle. I can sit back

have an adult beverage and not worry about the traffic.


----------



## Conrail (Jul 31, 2005)

sometimes on the railroad you have to stop 4 a hour or more


----------



## AlanB (Jul 31, 2005)

Conrail said:


> sometimes on the railroad you have to stop 4 a hour or more


Why are you replying to a topic that's now 3 years old? :blink:


----------

